# Dallas vs Utah (Dec. 4th)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (11-6) vs Utah Jazz (8-8)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Utah game thread


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Utah is struggling right now. But Dallas must play better than they did last night. Dallas should win. Utah is missing AK and that's a big reason why they have been struggling.
Dallas 95
Utah 81


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I hate to make predictions about any games but Gambino is correct, if we do not play better than we did last night than we will lose.

Besides I would never want to disagree with a member of the Gambino family.


----------



## TMac01McGrady (Oct 9, 2004)

hopefully the mavericks will take this..

anyway..is finley still injured?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I hope Dirk goes nuts again, but he might have his hands full with AK47

Mavs - 101
Jazz - 87


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> I hope Dirk goes nuts again, but he might have his hands full with AK47
> 
> Mavs - 101
> Jazz - 87


AK47 is injured


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> AK47 is injured


Wow, I didnt know that

Dirk will probably explode then :yes:


----------



## TMac01McGrady (Oct 9, 2004)

what happen to finley..wasnt he suppose to be playing by now?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TMac01McGrady</b>!
> what happen to finley..wasnt he suppose to be playing by now?


Thats what I thought, I can'r wait for him to get in there and take Stack's minutes. He should be back pretty soon


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> I hate to make predictions about any games but Gambino is correct, if we do not play better than we did last night than we will lose.
> 
> Besides I would never want to disagree with a member of the Gambino family.


lmao..and dont you forget it


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

i dont want to see Finley rushed back too fast....I'd rather have Stack playing these minutes now than in the playoffs...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas 101
Utah 94


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

My prediction:

Mavs - 109
Jazz - 91


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk starting to get going

2 blocks in 5 seconds

11/4/1/1/2


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Much Much better Dallas. Great Job. Of course i didn't see the game but i assume they played better and just dominated.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Now thats how to play offense. It was not just isolation and pick and roll.

We actually had some ball movement and best of all we pushed the ball up the court. We had alot of fast break points and we had alot of assists.

Assists will come with fast breaks and player movement on the 1/2 court.

That was an enjoyable game to watch.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Harris/Terry stats:

25 Pts
10 Assts
6 Rebs
9/12 FG

Although Terry put up most of these stats, it looks like they had a good night, which begs the question if we need Jason Kidd in the first place.

If they keep putting #'s up like this, it doesnt look like it...


----------

